

How Twitter is supercharging jihadist recruitment - casca
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/08/14/zero_degrees_of_al_qaeda_twitter

======
claudius
I can’t believe Foreign Policy didn’t black out Y __ __ __.

Apart from that, if these people are allowed to use Twitter to spread their
messages, they shouldn’t be treated any different from any other account – so
the question is whether to allow people to spread such messages using Twitter,
and from my outsider-like perspective, it appears that Americans usually have
a rather strong opinion regarding freedom of speech.

